
New Space Race Could Beam Broadband Everywhere - danyork
https://www.internetsociety.org/blog/2018/04/new-space-race-beam-broadband-everywhere/
======
SparkyMcUnicorn
I have high hopes for the execution of this.

There's only one decent provider where I am, and when a smaller ISP tries to
come in the politics begin to keep them out. This would circumvent that
entirely, and hopefully make things much more competitive.

------
xt00
In the areas of the earth where the satellites are not approved for use, are
they forced to turn off the transmitters on the satellite?

Also I’m not clear how spacex network connects back to the ground. I would
assume they would want to simply bounce between the sattelite and a ground
station. Meaning they would need to build a ground station every 100 miles or
so such that any satellite can simply bounce down to a ground base station
that has roughly 10X the bandwidth of the satellite.. I’ve heard people
mention the idea of using the satellite network itself to back haul to a few
more centralized hubs but that would wreck the bandwidth..

~~~
kitsunesoba
The idea is to have the satellites communicate directly with each other,
keeping the number of ground stations to a minimum.

